# Water Pump And Filter Location 312Bh



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Where in the world is the filter and water pump?

We got a new 2014 312 BH and I cannot find the pump and filter.

The dealer did not cover this in the walk through for some reason and I forgot to ask.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Your water pump is likely located to the left of your front bed just in front of the wardrobe on that side (looking to the front). Turn the pump on and you will hear it. You can access the pump by pulling up on the carpeted cover. Outbacks are not equipped with on-board water filters.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This PDF is from the Shurflo web site. Srurflo Pump Install The strainer on pump inlet is similar to what Robertized has shown. I had a pump problem a year ago. I could hear the pump running but no water was being pumped. The problem cleared when I dis-assembled the pump head. An exploded view of the head is seen on page 4 of the PDF. I believe the head had a bit of debris in it that caused a problem with priming the pump.

I have a dozen or so PDFs of TT systems on file in my laptop. It seems when I need help while on the road I can't "log on" so a ready reference of data helps.









BTW - I installed a water filter in line with the hose to the TT. It uses a replaceable filter and helps with bad water stuff. I found mine at Home Depot and used a couple of adapters to make it "hose-fit-able".


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick help and ideas everyone. Really appreciate it. We are on our first trip out this week with the new Outback and it's been a little overwhelming figuring out all the systems and controls.

We had a High Wall pop-up before and it had a water filter, so I assumed the Outback had one.

I did find an in-line water filtration system in the RV section at Wally World today that hooks up externally after the regulator. This seems to be working ok so far.

I'm curious now about the strainer. Tomorrow, I'll see if I can take a look at the water pump to check if the strainer device is there.

We're in Pigeon Forge at a full hook-up site, so don't really need the pump right now. But it will be good to know where it is.

Thanks again everyone.

Rob


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

RobNKY said:


> We're in Pigeon Forge at a full hook-up site, so don't really need the pump right now. But it will be good to know where it is.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Rob


OMGosh.... Country Tonite Theatre is a must see!


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

OMGosh.... Country Tonite Theatre is a must see!






















[/quote]

This does look like a lot of fun and the reviews are great. I'm not sure my 11 year old son would fully appreciate it. He keeps talking about go-karting.









May have to save the Country Tonite Theatre for later in the summer. My daughter would love it.

Rob


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Outback may not be 100% consistent on the cover over the water pump. I've heard most people say they just pull up on the carpet but my 2013 312BH has a screw at the top in the middle. It did a great job of hiding when I first tried to open it up.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Colorado Camper said:


> Outback may not be 100% consistent on the cover over the water pump. I've heard most people say they just pull up on the carpet but my 2013 312BH has a screw at the top in the middle. It did a great job of hiding when I first tried to open it up.


CC

You are smarter or luckier than I was, I could not find the dang pump until I had taken off the under carriage sheeting for 5 feet, took out the front wall in the storage compartment, and then the vent,fill and city water outside panel. Found the pump then and noticed a wood door might be above, inside to the left of the bed a single screw with a cloth button cover and it lifts off, right there, dang, an hours work that took a 1 minute exercise to remove the panel, then I found your post when I just knew someone has had to look for this before me. I did a fast search before starting but should have looked further when I didn't find anything at first.

Learning something new everyday, Thanks Outbackers, Keith


----------

